# Bulls weighing Gill Option



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.bayarea.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/6563734.htm


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

DOES THIS MEAN DALI IS GONE


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

okay i wasnt serious enough about that last post. I think Gill would be a nice addition to the team. I would rather have a young guy for pippen to groom but I think pippen will be able to help Hassell, Hinrich, and Crawford go from being young to young veterans. Gill is the kind of guy who has been around the league and played in many situations. Hes been a 2nd or 3rd option with a playoff team in seattle. He was the 1st option on a bad team. He has had bench roles with minnesota and he would possibly split time with pippen this year. Those are 2 guys who have been through alot in this league and who are still servicable players. Gill will most definitally make our bench a stronger one and if pip goes down it wont be quite as bad because kendal could probably start if needed to.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I hope we sign Gill. If we do, that either means a trade or we cut someone... I REALLY REALLY hope it means the end of the Dali era!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

That would be a good sign. Gill is more veteran experience for those road games. Also, it would give us more depth. And if the playoffs become a reality, signing him would definitely help us in that dept.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For some reason it's weird everytime I heard Kendall Gill's name come up. It seems like he's been playing forever. It's a shame he never really lived up to his potential early on, but it's amazing how long he's stayed in the league. Early in his career I remember there were a lot of questions about his attitude. I guess time fixed that though.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

This could mean a lot of things. The talks between Paxson and Gill might be nothing more than exploratory in nature. It could also signal the end for Bagaric. And then again, Pax might be lining up some options to reinforce the roster in the event the Bulls pull the trigger on a two for one or three for two trade.

All things considered the one thing that's becoming rather apparent is that our two second round choices have little chance of being offered a contract this season by the Bulls. Looks like its off to Europe or they'll be cut loose so they can try to hook on somewhere else.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

This trade is not going down. Gill was washed up several seasons ago and the Bulls do not not need him.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Gill would be a good signing. He is decent veteran who is a good defender. He can play both the 3 and 4 spot. 

I would much rather have Gill in the rotation that Robinson. Pippen, Gill, Marshall, Rose, and Hassell can cover the 3 spot.

I say sign Gill and let Robinson sit on injured reserve all year. He spends most of his time there anyway. Keep Baxter on the 12 man roster, flush Bagaric and eat his contract (or trade him to someone for a box of rocks), and also have Jay Williams and Mason Jr on the IR.

Starters

Curry
Chandler
Pippen 
Crawford
Rose

Bench

Blount
Gill
Fizer
Baxter
Hassell
Marshall
Heinrich

IR

Robinson
Mason Jr
Jay Williams

Towel boy

Bagaric

I like the idea of being able to put a veteran line up who can play defense out on the court at the end of games, especially if the young guns are playing lousy defense.

Veteran line up

Blount
Marshall
Pippen
Rose
Gill

That line up has some good defenders and loads of experience. If the young guns are deserving you substitute a few of them in for Blount, Gill, and Marshall. Heck, if Rose is shot jacking you sit him on the bench and play Gill at the end of the game.

Gill signing would really give us added veteran versatility. Do it Pax.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The most important thing is that Gill would fit in with the overhaul of the lineup this summer:

Simply put, defense.

1. Hinrich was known to be the best defensive point guard in the draft. He passed the physical tests with flying colors and came with a mental toughness. He hasn't been doing the job offensively so far, but his defense was the reason they got him, other than he was rated as the best available talent (not by me, that's for sure; by the management).

2. Signing Pippen, one of the greatest defenders ever to play the game, also brings that attitude of defense. He's not a super shooter anymore, and he can't explode to the hoop like he used to, but you don't have to be young to have passing vision, and he brings an ACTIVELY defensive mindset to the team.

3. Bach, as an assistant coach, is famous for his defensive emphasis. It's one thing to have a guy stress it when everyone's heard it before; it's another thing when this guy's bread and butter in making teams better has always been simply, defense. 

4. I think even the re-signing of Corie Blount was mostly a defensive move. There is no one of bulk or size available that has the veteran savvy to mentally understand how to defend big men in the paint. There are a few bodies that could hash it out down low, like Curry and Dalibor, but the only guys that know how to play real post defense are guys like Donyell Marshall, who is generally undersized to do an effective job, and Corie Blount. He's not on the team because he's awesome at scoring points, that's for sure... I'm so sick of his jumper.

Gill would also fit the bill for the defensive overhaul. And I think that Pax is seeing things clearly; the Bulls have proven throughout last season that they can win games by outscoring the other team. If you combine that scoring ability with a defensive toughness, then it becomes a slaughter and not a race.

He has always been up there in the league in steals. 

I think he'd fit in perfectly with what's going on this summer. If we can pick him up for the minimum or close to it, I say we do it.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I like Kendall Gill's hair circa his tenure with the New Jersey Nets

Kind of 1930's depression fop 

And I never thought he used FOP , I always thought he was a dapper dan man like my man Ulysesses goddamit ( Ulyseeses being George Clooney - O Brother Where Art Thou ) 

Kendall sure would have made a good ole soggy bottom boy singin that ole timey blugrass way back when ( when he had the fop )


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Anyhoo I don't think there is much to this Gill talk

Sounds fishy to me


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually, if Gill kept that mop hairdo we would have to qualify as one of the top worst hair teams.

Curry has had a few shocking dews. Robinson is another. Heinrich has one of the worst mops I have seen. Add Marshall in there and you are not going to win any best hair awards on this team. 

Actually, if you look at an all ugly team we would be right at the top. Robinson, Baxter, Pippen, Fizer, Heinrich, and Marshall are not exactly fashion models.

Hopefully they can play ball this year better than they look.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Now that bad hair has been called into the argument, I am convinced that this WILL go down.

Its the brainchild of the KING of the "Flobie" haircut:

¡Señor Paxson!










¡Eye Carabma!


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

I would've much rather brought Hoiberg back than to add Gill. I vote for leaving the spot open so that Bags, Austin and Smith can duke it out to make the team.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> okay i wasnt serious enough about that last post. I think Gill would be a nice addition to the team. I would rather have a young guy for pippen to groom but I think pippen will be able to help Hassell, Hinrich, and Crawford go from being young to young veterans. Gill is the kind of guy who has been around the league and played in many situations. Hes been a 2nd or 3rd option with a playoff team in seattle. He was the 1st option on a bad team. He has had bench roles with minnesota and he would possibly split time with pippen this year. Those are 2 guys who have been through alot in this league and who are still servicable players. Gill will most definitally make our bench a stronger one and if pip goes down it wont be quite as bad because kendal could probably start if needed to.


Nice post, sums up my thoughts exactly! Gill has always had alot of talent. Although his athleticism isn't what it once was because of age, he also has more experience, which we could use coming off the bench at swingman since Hassell and EROB figure to be our main bench at SG/SF.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Signing Gill would be an excellent move. Obviously someone has to go no doubt about that. Bagaric does seem like the obvious choice. But there are other candidates to get the axe. They include Mason Jr and Baxter. That is right Lonny might get moved. Think about it his value is a little higher given his summer league performance, we obviously are stacked at PF. If Pax can trade him for a future pick he might do it. Just a thought. Bagaric does have more size.


Crawford,Hinrich,Mason Jr
Rose,Gill,Hassell
Pippen,Marshall,Robinson
Chandler,Fizer,(Marshall)
Curry,Blount,Bagaric


----------



## XXXCalade (Jul 4, 2003)

I like the signing of Gill very much but wouldnt we rather have Voshon Lenard or Dion Glover. Once again I'm not complaining witht eh signing of Gill because if it means Dali is gone I'm all for it but I think Lenard or Glover would be much more helpful to boost us to the playoffs. Also if we can afford to sign Gill (I'm not sure how much it would cost) then why couldnt we sign Ira Newble in the beginning of the summer.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

In the short term, Gill's defense and experience will be a better fit than Leonard (no defense) or Glover (no experience). Personally I might take a chance on Glover, but one has to realize that none of these guys are likely in the long-term plan. Instead, they're role players designed to be the steady hands while our young stars play the lead role. The only difference is a guy like Gill is an actual steady hand oweing to his vast experience. A guy like Glover (or Trent Hassell) is an apprentice steady hand.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This also shows that Pax is anticpating getting nothing from ERob. Without Erob it would have just left Hassell and Mason Jr as backups at SG/SF which he knew would not cut it. This tells me they are going to make Erob rot on that bench all year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i agree with you dickie. Could be a 2 for 1 trade and also means Austin and Smith won't make the team. 

Gill is not a stay. But he plays defense. We don't need scoring on the second team. We have that in fizer, marshall, etc: Defense!! Experience. 

I also see this as a statement to E-Rob. Some of you suggested he set on the ir all year. GS did that to Jackson one year and last year to Fortson. I know they were not on the ir all of the time. But they didnt play much either. I am all for it.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*I see an E-Rob buy-out*

He is gone. This would be the clearest indication if it goes down.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Says a couple of things.

1. Pax has probably agreed to terms on a trade.

2. Rose absolutely will not be allowed to be the sole veteran voice on the team anymore. In fact, he may be the one moving.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*who*

is getting traded GB?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Very good points by all I think its safe to say that any of these scenarios could take place.


1) Bags in Croatia with his national team wont be returning due to buyout.

2) Bags is traded to a team with cap room for future second rd picks.Think of it as a one year rental of a big body(Bags is only 23)

3) Erob has his deal bought out 

4)Baxter is dealt to Utah they need a pf and he impressed in the RMR they have the cap room to have to send nothing but a future pick in return 

5) Mason/hassell is sorta redundant as is Mason /Hinrich so I could easily see Mason being moved or Mason/Baxter 


1st team - Crawford.Rose,Pippen,Chandler,Curry

2nd team-Hinrich,Hassell,Gill,Fizer,Marshall or Blount 

I would think that second unit if you take out Fizer becomes a full court press unit with Marshall and Blount beinmg pretty mobile.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Me personally I dont see the Erob buyout as much of an option. Seems like a lot of wishful thinking. That being said I can see where any one of Mason,Hassell,Bagaric, or Baxter not being here. I dont see a 2 for 1 or a 3 for 2 type trade. I imagine one of those 4 will be either cut or traded for a future pick. If Mason is gone that leaves just Crawford, Hinrich, and Pip are PG options. If Bagaric goes we dont have a backup center with much size( Blount only being 6'9). I have a hard time seeing Hassell going since such an effort is being made to improve defense. That leaves Baxter which I addressed in another post. He seems the one most likely to me to be heading out the door. In the grand scheme of things losing him would not be a big deal.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Baxter gone?*

I think Bagaric is gone. He is the worst player on the roster. His contract is not that much to buy-out. He would probably want to stay in Serbia. A back-up center in the East is not that key.
If it is Baxter, the Bulls would need to get a (lottery-protected at Utah's request) first-round pick. Nothing less.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

My absolute preference, if it could be pulled off, would be a Godfather-style settling of accounts to do what we need to do to clean the slate and move forward without the bad contracts.

* Bagaric to Utah or Miami for a 2nd round pick in 2047
* ERob and next year's first to Utah, Miami, or any team with an equivalent contract.
* Hassell or Mason to Houston to get the right to trade our first round pick with ERob.

That gives us 3 roster spots to work with, which, for argument's sake, we'll use to sign Gill, Austin, and Smith. I could also see a move being made to bring in a solid veteran PG like Travis Best or Mark Jackson. Such a move would solidify the veteran presence on our roster and ensure we make the playoffs if we get anything respectable out of our youngsters. Actually, that'd far and away be my preference.

That leaves us, for argument's sake, with the following:
1 - Crawford, Hinrich, Jackson _Pippen_, JWill (IR)
2 - Rose, Gill, Mason
3 - Pippen, Marshall, _Rose_, _Gill_
4 - Chandler, Fizer, Baxter, Austin, _Marshall_
5 - Curry, Blount, _Chandler_, _Marshall_

Effectively, we start out with a first team of Crawford, Rose, Pip, Chandler and Curry, and then bring in a second team of Hinrich, Gill, Marshall, Fizer, and Blount. If Hinrich is less than we hope for, we can pull Jackson out of the bag.

Bagaric to Utah or Miami for a 2nd round pick in 2047? Utah would at LEAST have to throw in a bus token and a ham sandwich to sweeten THAT deal. LOL! TB#1


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Trenton may be gone*

Gill would be our lock down defender when Pippen isn't. No need for Hassell? Gill to guard TMAC, Pierce, Carter when Pippen can't. Why do we need Trenton?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Interesting thoughts Mike. I however see no reason to have Marshall,Fizer,Baxter,Blount, and Austin off that bench at PF. I mean wow that is just too much there.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It seems some of you know this, but Bags has a guaranteed contract for next year. If we cut him, he counts against the cap anyway. I would think Bags could be involved in a trade though if he's the one leaving to make space for Gill.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Interesting thoughts Mike. I however see no reason to have Marshall,Fizer,Baxter,Blount, and Austin off that bench at PF. I mean wow that is just too much there.


Yeah, but in practice, I think, we'll see Marshall at the 3 and effectively the 5 this year, and Blount as the five when we see him. If Austin stays, he'll stay on the IR as a long-term project. With Fizer's status up in the air, Blount old and with a team option at nearly $2M, and Baxter as a RFA next year, it kind of makes sense to keep someone like Austin around stashed on IR. A year down the road, he might have to replace one of those three other guys.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I guess I would just keep Smith instead of Austin in that scenario Mike. I mean we are already overcrowded at the 4 and you added one in Austin without getting rid of one.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*i dont think anyone said it*

but to me the obvious one to go is jason williams ...he cant play ,and the only reason to keep him is for PR reasons the bulls can always let him use their resources in case he comes back and a roster spot next year 

the bulls still need a back up center kendall gill is not that so i think bags will stay barring trade


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: i dont think anyone said it*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> but to me the obvious one to go is jason williams ...he cant play ,and the only reason to keep him is for PR reasons the bulls


I'd be real wary of doing that because he'd probably come back to Indy or Miami and haunt us for a decade.

Only when you know there is NO chance of him EVER playing again.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: i dont think anyone said it*



> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd be real wary of doing that because he'd probably come back to Indy or Miami and haunt us for a decade.
> ...


maybe he does maybe he doesn't 

but let him use the facilities for his rehab and watch him 

if he can play at a high level sign him again if not let him go on to wherever, he is a player who needs extreme quickness to be anything good if he doesn't have it he may just be chris whitney and i can live with that on another team


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Regardless of who we lose due to signing Gill, I really like the 8 man rotation that we will have come playoff time with Blount,Hassell,Hinrich playing spot duty minutes.


PG Crawford
SG/SF Rose
SF/PG Pippen
PF/C Chandler
C Curry

SG/SF Gill
PF Fizer
SF/PF/C Marshall


----------



## XXXCalade (Jul 4, 2003)

any new news on the gill signing. Is it definatelly going to happen. Or is it just an option. If it isnt definite is it most likely.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XXXCalade</b>!
> any new news on the gill signing. Is it definatelly going to happen. Or is it just an option. If it isnt definite is it most likely.




*YES.* :grinning: :laugh: :groucho:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm pretty excited about the Gill signing. According to early reports its for only 1 year.

His defense and experience could serve this team well. Plus he can play minutes at the 2 or even 3. Yay. I wonder if there is some trade or surprising roster move that is pending as well. Hmmm.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> I'm pretty excited about the Gill signing. According to early reports its for only 1 year.
> 
> His defense and experience could serve this team well. Plus he can play minutes at the 2 or even 3. Yay. I wonder if there is some trade or surprising roster move that is pending as well. Hmmm.


The Bulls were remarkably weak at the 3 before this deal. Or if Rose played the 3, then they were weak at the 2. The addition of Gill will give the team solid, but unspectacular minutes at the 2 and will help our weakest spot. It also means that Rose is going to play more SF than I'd like to see, but it's way better than seeing ERob get the PT.

It also gives the Bulls flexibility to use Jalen at PG if Hinrich doesn't prove ready enough.

It will be more interesting to see who finishes games, when we're in them, than who starts them. If Cartwright feels the need to use veterans, it could be Rose, Pippen, Gill, Marshall, and Blount. (It could be that lineup if the young 'uns don't come through, too).

Peace!


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Has he actually signed? I haven't seen any confirmation.

Link??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't see any confirmation, either. I assume that Showtyme saw a confirmation somewhere.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Now that bad hair has been called into the argument, I am convinced that this WILL go down.
> 
> Its the brainchild of the KING of the "Flobie" haircut:
> ...


If the Gill signing is indeed confirmed, then Kudos to Flobie!!! Gill is a bit long in the tooth, but like Pip, he's a respected vet who can still produce at a high level. Another GREAT influence for the 3C's to observe and learn from, in terms of work ethic and professionalism. And he has always been a classy guy.

Señor Flobie is _not_ complacent!!!

I can't WAIT for the leaves to start changing colors. Its a whole new ballgame this year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> Señor Flobie is _not_ complacent!!!


Well, I haven't seen anything official yet... but I'd agree, this isn't a complacent move... in fact, it's one similar to what I called for when I said: 

Bulls seem to be set in stone for the upcoming season. I've not heard of anything in play. Personally, this ticks me off. There are lots of ways we could be improving (wing defender, true backup C, salary cap structure), and to seemingly refuse to look at ways.

....

And of course there are probably other deals that could be done on the periphery. Other FAs we might bring in, more solid that Dillybar, Trent, or Roger... 

All I'm saying is don't be complacent.
 

Pax must have been reading


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Sun-Times says it is happening, and Bagaric is gone.


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull201.html


Bagaric for Gill. Pretty good trade off there!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> Sun-Times says it is happening, and Bagaric is gone.
> 
> 
> ...


im glad that this looks like its official. 

you know all along many people accused the bulls of having alot of talent but needed veterans. Now we have Pippen, Rose, Gill, Marshall, and Blount. thats 3 guys who have recently been legit full time starters on playoff teams and gill has been able to start some games for a 50 win team in minnesota last year. We finally have the veterans surrounding or youth and i guarantee that pippen and gill wont let there be a bad attitude from any of the young guys. These guys should help our youth become more consistant and make them stop playing like their age and start playing to their potential.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Gill is a good signing and evidently the Bulls have decided that Bagaric was never going to "get it" in the NBA. I just hope this whole gay Scottie thing doesn't turn into a media circus and hurt the Bulls.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Gill is a good signing and evidently the Bulls have decided that Bagaric was never going to "get it" in the NBA. I just hope this whole gay Scottie thing doesn't turn into a media circus and hurt the Bulls.


Dude, the article is bs. Look at the grammar and misspells.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

finally Bargaric is gone. And a very good signing in Gill. 

So, Mason will play third pg? Hassell and e-rob will fight Gill for time!! 

I have always liked Gill.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the article. However copyright laws do not allow us to post full articles on the messageboard. A poster can post the link to it, quotes and his or her comments on the article. Thanks for understanding... truebluefan

david


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I think this gives the bulls a nine man rotation.

Crawford
Rose
Pippen
Chandler
Curry

with 

Hinrich and backup PG
Gill at SG
Fizer and Marshell at forward

My gues is rose will play SF with the 2nd team will Gill and Hinrich in the backcourt. I would also think Chandler will play some Center with the 2nd team as well.

My only complaint is this team is small. Only Chandler and Curry are bigger than 6'9". I would sure like to see a realy backup center on this team. If the kids get in foul trouble we will be undersized big time.

david


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I like it. This puts a lot of pressure on Hassel and eRob to raise their game or they will not see the floor.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I think this gives the bulls a nine man rotation.
> 
> Crawford
> ...


Yeah that's how I see it too. This is a very good starting 5 and a deep bench. Hopefully the Gill signing ends the Trenton Hassell experiment.

Starting 5-
Crawford
Rose
Pippen
Chandler
Curry

Bench
Hinrich
Gill
Marshall
Fizer
Blount

I really like this team. The bench is very strong with Fizer and Marshall. Blount, Gill, and Hinrich will be solid but won't take minutes away from Rose, Curry, and Crawford. 

Marshall will get his minutes at SF since i don't expect Pip to play a 20-25 min. Fizer and Chandler may compete for the bulk of the PT but Chandler could play some back up center if needed.

:greatjob: Paxson really filled the holes this offseason. Got a back up PG, signed a SF, and improved team defense with a new coaching staff and players like Gill and Pippen.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*End of game line-ups*

Nice offense to defense switches would be available as well:
on O: Craw, Rose, Pip, Fizer, Curry
on D: Gill, Rose, Pip, Yell, Tyson

It'd be hilarious to see Big Bill running 3 guys in an out after every free throw, micromanaging a la Pitino et al. Now if we can just get our special teams to come up with some big playswe'll be awesome.


----------

